# Cloverfield



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

never saw blair witch. heard enough about it that it never appealed. i like scarry, but not gross or gory. haven't heard about cloverfield. we're a small town of 400, and not many here are into the halloween scene. thanks about the word.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

A friend of mine at the Art institute in Chicago said it was a great big disappointment, especially the creatures. He had found what he thought to be the design for them on the net and well it wasn't even close.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thanks for the warning! I am one who got sick at Blair Witch ( we had gone out for a big expensive dinner right before the movie) I will wait for the DVD


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

wilbret said:


> -in the very last scene with Rob & Beth at Coney Island, pay close attention to the background. It will explain something to you.


I missed this!! Please send me a private message and tell me what it was. I noticed a couple of things in the "We have a bite!" scene that were easy to miss because it went by so quickly.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

This movie was not very good at all. Way more that a tad bit disapointed. They addvertizd it so well. Not worth the $9.00. If you really want to see it, I'd wait and just rent it for like 3.00 bucks when it comes out instead of buying it.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

OK I have noticed over the last year or so that every time a movie comes out… Sci-Fi channel has a lot budget knock off of the same story line.. with that said I went to the video store this weekend and rented what I thought was an OK movie and well I rented *"MONSTER" (the truth will be told)* and it was BAD, BAD, BAD, and it sounds just like the same story line just based in Tokyo as Cloverfield.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

A movie theater chain is headquartered here and I am able to finagle free passes. So, I go to movies all the time, I love em. What I don't see there, I rent or download. Lucky for me, my Diet Coke addiction has allowed me to get enough points to get blockbuster gift cards to last forever. ;-)

That being said, I would highly recommend skipping this one in the theater if you are compelled to see it.

We also saw "27 Dresses" this weekend and it was actually a cute movie. When I'm telling you a chick flick was better than a monster flick, take that as a cue.


----------



## Madame Turlock (Nov 2, 2007)

> When I'm telling you a chick flick was better than a monster flick, take that as a cue.


Too funny...that just about says it all.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah it does.  Well dang, I'm kinda disappointed here..haven't been to the theater for a scary movie in months and I was hoping this one could be the lucky winner for us. But considering what you guys have said, think we'll skip it too. And it made $41 million at the boxoffice over the weekend.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Laurie, it might be worth matinee price. If you get motion sickness at all, take some dramamine.


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

I really liked it, so I guess I'm in the minority here.


----------



## Hacknslash (Aug 23, 2005)

Glad to hear it sounds as bad as I thought it was going to be. We didn't go see it actually because I get motion sick with the annoying jerky camera stuff that has become so popular these days (Unfortunately I got really sick in Borne #3....it has gotten worse as I get older). Anyway...I didn't think the previews looked too great...and was afraid of the jerky camera stuff being through out the movie. Glad to hear I didn't waste money! I'll tell my hubby to go see it w/out me if he feels the desire...I'll pass and wait for the DVD


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Movies are really funny. You never know who is going to like what. I was very curious as to what this movie was like, especially the monster. I was not disappointed at all. I found the movie incredibly entertaining. The way it was shot added a lot to the story for me. It felt as if you were there. I thought the creature was amazing. I can see more movies spawning from this..a sequel...a preguel...who knows. This is one of the best movies I've seen in a long time. The again, I don't mind the shaky camera thing. Everyone has different tastes. I think the most successful movie of all times may have been Titanic? (at least one of the most). Millions of people must have loved this movie. I thought it was an unwatchable steaming pile of crap. I guess you never know until you watch it.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

You know, I'm pretty good with motion sickness unless I'm on the wheelie at Six Flags or something...no spinning here, please.  John, you're funny, man.  I too, think Titanic is an 'unwatchable steaming pile of crap'.  Except for the very end, when Leo sinks from the makeshift raft and DIES.  Other than that part, I've not seen anything else of the movie to this day....perhaps we'll do as Wilbret suggests and see a matinee...this is my problem you see, as a Libra I am INCREDIBLY indecisive...frustrating!!


----------



## chubacabra (Jul 19, 2004)

If you want more background on the monster and movie check out
www.slusho.jp
http://www.1-18-08.com/
Those are the only ones I remember right now, I know theres a few more


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

Leo dying in Titanic...yeah... that still brings a smile to my face. Laurie, you are my kind of woman.

I don't usually say this about too many movies, but the big screen really added to the feel of this movie. I think the whole shaky camera thing willl either enhance this movie or make you sick and ruin it.

I took my kids to see Alvin and the Chipmunks the next day. Now that was a scary movie. Gave me nightmares night.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

john said:


> I took my kids to see Alvin and the Chipmunks the next day. Now that was a scary movie. Gave me nightmares night.


WHAT??!! You didn't dig Alvin, Simon, The-ODORE!! Doo,do...duh,dooda,do...doo,do...duh,dooda,do!!!  I don't know man, I dig 'My Name is Earl' and all, Jason Lee's a pretty funny dude...had the Chipmunks Christmas album back in the day as well.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I think it would have been a good movie if they had not stuck with the shaky camera effect. We get it, it was shot from a hand held camera. It was just too much and ruined the movie for me. Just like movies can go from full screen to widescreen without you noticing, I think they could have transitioned the effect and not gone so overboard with it. 

The movie itself wasn't bad, but hardly worthy of best ever in my mind. I'm glad they didn't make it any longer than it was, which was about 74 minutes + 15 minutes of credits. 

For once, I'd like a movie to just be a freakin' movie and not a franchise. Sequels and prequels and trilogies are starting to piss me off.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

The thing that's starting to really suck is that no new ideas are coming out. I mean "I am Legened" is pretty much the same as 28 Days later and The Eye that's coming out is like Final Destenation where they see the deathes happen before they happen oh and One Missed Call is like The Ring only it's a phone call not a video tape. Lame it is.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

yeah, and "I am Legend" was the 3rd movie made from the same book. 

I was disappointed by the movie after hoping for a good vampire flick like the book. Instead, we get stupid zombies again. Read the screenplay for "I am Legend" and you'll scratch your head wondering why they didn't make THAT movie.

Here's a question for you: They sealed off Manhattan by blowing up the bridges and tunnels, yet the girl drives there from Baltimore, and drives away. I guess it's one of those boat-Nissan Pathfinders?


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

john said:


> Movies are really funny. You never know who is going to like what. I was very curious as to what this movie was like, especially the monster. I was not disappointed at all. I found the movie incredibly entertaining. The way it was shot added a lot to the story for me. It felt as if you were there. I thought the creature was amazing. I can see more movies spawning from this..a sequel...a preguel...who knows. This is one of the best movies I've seen in a long time. The again, I don't mind the shaky camera thing. Everyone has different tastes. I think the most successful movie of all times may have been Titanic? (at least one of the most). Millions of people must have loved this movie. I thought it was an unwatchable steaming pile of crap. I guess you never know until you watch it.


I could not have said it better myself, my boy and I saw it and really loved it !!! The monster was just kick-ass, but we ride roller coasters too and don't get dizzy, we sat in the very back seat and really the camera was not as bad as some I've seen, the critic's loved this movie check out yahoo. You feel like you are there too and it would not be the same shot any other way. Very real feeling, again the monster was just sick looking and worth a look alone,other than its a little short and not so good ending you really want more with a part 2.Don't sit up front and if you get dizzy with home movies and I don't with mine too much and mine are real bad...lol, you'll be ok.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

http://movies.yahoo.com/mvc/drv?mid=1809873032&s=rc_d

Here ya go. Even with a high overall rating, start with the most recent posts and read on. About half or more complain about nausea. Fan movies like this rarely have low ratings.

I am a guy that goes boating in the Gulf, rides roller coasters and puts about 36k miles in the car each year. I don't get motion sickness. Never have. This movie made me want to puke. Maybe I sat too close, I dunno. 

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/m/cloverfield/

Just warning people to be prepared. I for one look forward for the DVD where I can watch the whole movie.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

wilbret said:


> Here's a question for you: They sealed off Manhattan by blowing up the bridges and tunnels, yet the girl drives there from Baltimore, and drives away. I guess it's one of those boat-Nissan Pathfinders?



Hehehehe, ...well now, you weren't supposed to notice a technicality such as that, wilbret.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

wilbret said:


> http://movies.yahoo.com/mvc/drv?mid=1809873032&s=rc_d
> 
> Here ya go. Even with a high overall rating, start with the most recent posts and read on. About half or more complain about nausea. Fan movies like this rarely have low ratings.
> 
> ...


Its where you sit I think, again sit at the top and we were in the very back and expecting a lot of shaky camera work of which again was not as bad as most home made videos like mine. My wife can not even watch one of my homemade Halloween vids and always complaints about my violent camera planning action of which is tuff to do free handing the whole night in a garage maze. My cut-scene's are bad too, but I really try hard. Now the last action scene in Transformers got to me a little, it was just too fast and furious for my liken at the end of that one.I would not recommend seeing this movie on I-Max screens thats for sure. I think if you prepare yourself to see a shakey camera movie it helps a lot, this is just not a movie for everybody and my wife would not do well with it, but she has problems with boats and coasters too. It really takes alot to get me dizzy like the old spin and puke rides at fairs, otherwise I can ride coasters all day and be fine. I would be glad to send anyone my home videos to prepare for these types of movies......lol. Oh also the sound effects were so cool too, wish I had that track for Oct. fun. The movie was good for us and I'm sure it will be a love hate realtionship for others.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

Bozz, did you mean the monster was too short or the movie? I thought the monster should have been taller. 

I used to work in television and could hold a camera as steady as a tripod, but those cameras were much heavier. I don't know how anyone can hold a camera steady when it doesn't sit on the shoulder. Do they even still sell them that sit on the shoulder?

I didn't get sick, but I wanted to see more monster action. That dude was cool-looking!


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

halloweenking said:


> The thing that's starting to really suck is that no new ideas are coming out. I mean "I am Legened" is pretty much the same as 28 Days later and The Eye that's coming out is like Final Destenation where they see the deathes happen before they happen oh and One Missed Call is like The Ring only it's a phone call not a video tape. Lame it is.


You want to see some original ideas then watch IFC. Not sure you're cable or sattelite company offers that to you. Not all the ideas are original, but some are. The problem with original ideas in Hollywood is that people are used to big budget productions and to have a studio shell out 60-100 million for something original would be a high risk. They know people want to see something familiar. JJ Abrams does what he can. I think Cloverfield was a fairly original spin on a proven formula. That's probably as original as the studios let someone get.
For me the nadar of originality in Hollywood was when they came out with a movie (and you have to say this outloud to believe it) that was actually based on a freakin Disney theme ride (hahahaha) and guess what?!?!? The general public lined up like sheep and the movie made a kabillion dollars and Johnny Depp was able to print out all the I Hate America bumper stickers that he could ever want and the studios cranked out 2 more McPirates movies and the "please think for me"' public lined up again.
So to conclude originality=making someone think=chance=lowboxoffice. Rehash=making sheep happy=lowrisk=bigboxoffice. Which formula do you think we will be seeing more of?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't think consumers are buying shoulder mounted cameras, but obviously they still sell them for news crews and film making, I see them all the time. 


Even the nicer HD cameras for film making seem to be handheld. With image stabilization, your vids aren't bouncy unless you try to zoom in too much. 


Heck I guess you could buy one of these:
http://www.studio1productions.com/images/dvbrace3.jpg


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

night-owl said:


> Bozz, did you mean the monster was too short or the movie? I thought the monster should have been taller.
> 
> I used to work in television and could hold a camera as steady as a tripod, but those cameras were much heavier. I don't know how anyone can hold a camera steady when it doesn't sit on the shoulder. Do they even still sell them that sit on the shoulder?
> 
> I didn't get sick, but I wanted to see more monster action. That dude was cool-looking!


Both !!! Ha...now the monster was plenty big at 20 stories tall. Yeah I saw one of them shoulder cams the other day. I have 2 cams,DVD and a mini DV one sits on a tripod, yeah I'm pretty steady with my small cam in hand but as soon as you walk or zoom it gets ugly quick, really the guy named Hud in the movie did real well for being a total rookie in the midst of all hell breaking loose and he says so, just wish he would have stayed on the monster a little longer because that was the most wicked looking creature I have ever seen. Makes Godzila,King Kong, and the Dino's look like family pets no kidding. Yeah its a thinking movie that makes you ask lots of ?'s Can't wait for a DVD copy so I can pause it and study some .Hey this may be our new theme this Oct., anybody know where ya can get costumes in xxxxxxxxl size ?


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Here's my post from another forum...

Well, saw it this afternoon. Went in knowing and appreciating the conceit of the film. It still gave me a headache.
Mixed feelings. Technically, the effects were very well done. Easy enough to follow, fairly decent pacing. Cool creature, ya just gotta love big monster destroying civilization movies. 
But the hand-held aspect, while obviously paramount to the movie, made it hard for me to watch. It may be an age thing - I'm sure younger audiences don't have the same difficulties watching it.
I'm curious what kind of legs it will have. Big opening week-end. People may return to see the little tidbits embedded in the movie (like the spoiler above mentions) but my "gut feeling" (pun intended) is that when people are aware of the hand held camera, it may keep them away.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Hey I'm almost 48 and can still spin with the best of them....ha....and I agree age (and where you sit in the theater) will have the biggest impact both negatively and positively, plus screen size may even effect one more so (smaller being better in this case).


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

ChrisW said:


> Here's my post from another forum...
> 
> Well, saw it this afternoon. Went in knowing and appreciating the conceit of the film. It still gave me a headache.
> Mixed feelings. Technically, the effects were very well done. Easy enough to follow, fairly decent pacing. Cool creature, ya just gotta love big monster destroying civilization movies.
> ...


I'm well into my 40s and I didn't seem to have a problem. I came close to breaking a hip, but aside from that no physical side effects.
I think this movie will be tops at the box office for at least 3 weeks. Its not like Rambo 12 or unwatchable (I mean untraceable) is going to knock it out of the number one spot. This movie will definitely make over 100 million. IMHO.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Here's some more stuff for you.

Please go to slusho and the other sites, and piece together where Rob was going to work.
http://www.slashfilm.com/2008/01/06...destroying-chaui-station-rob-hired-by-slusho/


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

Have not seen Cloverfield yet, although I'm still kind of curious. My husband and I did like Blair Witch and had no problems with the whole shaky camera thing.

However, we did opt to see The Orphanage over Cloverfield last weekend. For those that don't have it in their theatres, it's a Spanish film release produced by Benicio del Toro; he has the rights and will be producing an English version soon. Hopefully, he doesn't lose the original feel of the film which is very "The Others"-ish. It has some nice twists and while it is pegged as a horror film, it is a very human one. Great cinematography and colors.


----------



## night-owl (Mar 7, 2006)

halloweenking said:


> The Eye that's coming out is like Final Destenation where they see the deathes happen before they happen oh and One Missed Call is like The Ring only it's a phone call not a video tape. Lame it is.


Yeah, what's with all the remakes of Japanese films? The Eye, One Missed Call, The Ring, The Grudge. Are the Japanese remaking our films? If Hollywood made something original maybe they would.


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

Sounds like this movie is a great chance for us to test our fake barf props!


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Fake vomit is one area in which the USA still leads!

USA
USA
USA!


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 12, 2007)

Night Owl there is a post I made early on about a movie at the rental stores called MONSTER "The truth will be told" also the same lines as Cloverfield; but, takes place in TOKYO, I was greatly disapointed, I ended up watching the last half in fast forward. to aviod tomuch sickness (to much camera movement) OOOoohHHHHhhhhhHHhh LOL


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

sorry everyone but i'm gonna have to skip reading all the comments and say I saw this movie and dont bother giving up your time to see it in vid or theaters... pick any thing out there and It will be better than this movie.. I was highly dissapointed..watch the chipmunks movie especially if you have kids ..very good ...bla bla I'm sorry,, just mad at the loss of money and time.. like wilbret said .if you want to see it wait to see it on video


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Great movie, very suspenseful and realistic. This isn't something that can be seen on video as some are waiting for.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess the word got out. Cloverfield dropped to #4 this week. Behind "Meet the Spartans, Rambo and 27 Dresses."

It should still limp to $100MM in the end, though.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

We finally saw it this weekend. I personally liked it. The moving camera didn't bother me or my husband at all. However, the character that runs the camera for the majority of the film has got to be the most annoying thing in the whole movie. I kept asking my husband when the monster was going to eat him.....


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

*Spoiler Spoiler Spoiler*



Shadow Mistress said:


> We finally saw it this weekend. I personally liked it. The moving camera didn't bother me or my husband at all. However, the character that runs the camera for the majority of the film has got to be the most annoying thing in the whole movie. I kept asking my husband when the monster was going to eat him.....


SPOILER ALERT.

SPOILER ALERT

SPOILER ALERT.

SPOILER ALERT.

Looks like you got your wish.


----------



## uncletor (Dec 6, 2007)

saw CLOVERFIELD this weekend with the kids..they were scared, and that takes DOING when your kids are 16 and 24...some folks around us didn't dig the ending..nobody was sick and I wasn't SURE a monster as big as THAT could SNEAK UP ON YOU in Central park...but hey, as a GODZILLA -style flick it was a lot of fun...


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Dropped out the top 10 and may not make $80MM domestically. 

I think it had one of the worst first weekend-to-after descents in history. I guess it still made money. About $25MM to make it, and they spent $25-40MM marketing it. 

I'd love to see this type of movie again, just ditch the handi-cam, or mix it up a little.

Meanwhile, Hannah Montana will surpass this in 3 weeks on about 1/7 the screens. Ouch.


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

wilbret said:


> Meanwhile, Hannah Montana will surpass this in 3 weeks on about 1/7 the screens. Ouch.


Apples and Oranges. Its like saying U2 sold more music then Beethoven therefore U2 has better music.

Seems people love or hate this movie and people really like crapping on this. I think its great that I get to watch something with a little imagination and tension. As far as being a monster/horror movie buff, what else is there? I like zombie movies just as much as the next corpse, but we've been inundated. Likewise with the Japanese horror movie remakes. The Saw series have been great, but when is the last time there was a monster movie with a budget of more then $1,000,000? Godzilla about 10 years ago?


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I was saying it's insane that Hannah Montana is selling out when the tickets have to be pre-bought and are (I think) $15 or more! 

What is the world coming to. ;-)


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

john said:


> Seems people love or hate this movie and people really like crapping on this.



We liked the movie, or should I say the conceit and the fx. We didn't like the execution. As was said by others, once you "get" the idea, direction could use the hand held (or as a producer friend calls it, "vomit-cam", judiciously to carry the idea without alienating the audience...which apparently it did.

One other major point of contention. In the Blair Witch Project, the fact that the story came up with little fanfair and dealt with an obscure little legend in western Maryland gave it a shred of believability, hence additional suspense, not unlike "Ghost Hunters". OTOH, it would be kind of hard to not have known about a gigantic creature trashing the Big Apple...


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i saw the movie last night. there were only 5 of us there. looked like two around 20's and two around 11's, and me. i liked the movie, but in a lot of ways it was like watching war of the worlds, only with a monster instead of an alien, and a hand held camera. i liked the movie, and the movement of the camera didn't bother me. my 11 year old grandson and his friend got out of their movie 20 min. early so joined me. they really enjoyed what little they saw. i do agree with a comment above-how could a creature that big creep up on you, and when you were aware of its presence, it was none to quiet.


----------



## Shadow Mistress (Oct 26, 2007)

I liked "Blair Witch" way more than Cloverfield. Made me sleep with the lights on for a while!

And the fact that Hannah Montana passes for entertainment and talent makes me cry. She will, however, soon go the way of other lipsynching cute girls as her target audience outgrows her. Look what happened to Brittney, although I don't wish that insanity upon anyone. Parents who put their kids in the spotlight too young really need to consider the consequences. Brittney couldn't handle the fact that her "music" was no longer charting, tried to reinvent herself and became the burned-out mess we have now. Those poor little boys.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

I saw a bootleg of Cloverfield so obviously the movement of the camera did not bother, don't think it would have in the theater. I'm happy I saw a bootleg though. I thought the monster looked good considering the budget, the effects as well, but it stops there. The actors drove me a little crazy. 

I remembered seeing a teaser trailer last summer for this movie and did not like the fact that they played off more NY landmarks being destroyed. Was happy it ended up being a not so good movie.


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, we finally saw Cloverfield as well...I too, was rooting for the cameraman to meet his untimely demise in a most exuberant way..who said that originally? Shadow Mistress, was it you and your husband? I could go back and look, but here I am in the posting screen and lazy.  The camera shake wasn't too bad for me, but I was disappointed that I couldn't enjoy the special effects more because of it....I mean, when we saw the previews on t.v. way back when, they were literally the most steady shots of the entire movie. The most creepy thing about it to me was when they were in the subway and the power went out, then they decided to go down the train tunnel with only the camera's 'night vision' to see by.....that WAS pretty creepy.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

I just got done watching Cloverfield three times. I'm just fascinated with this stupid thing and I'm trying to figure out what the deal with Clover is. Hud, camera guy, wasn't terribly funny, but he was nervous. He was nervous at the party to begin with because he wanted to go out with Marlina and then because all hell broke loose. A lot of people when they are scared are nervous just go blah blah blah blah blah, keep talking about nothing to calm down. 

So anyway, I really liked this movie. Like I said saw it three times and still didn't see everything there is to see. Did anyone else see the satellite fall inot the ocean????? I only saw it the third time because I found out where to look. Finally got what really happened with Marlina and Hud, but there's still A LOT of questions that need answered. There's lots of fun research that goes along with this movie. And you might want to stop reading because what I say next could be a SPOILER . Again, that's SPOILER. And this is just a theory of mine from watching the movie and trying to watch Clovie closely but I think Clovie was human at one time. End of SPOILER. 

There's something significant about the date 1-18-08 and I haven't figured it out yet. I really liked how we only saw what the camera saw. The story didn't go off into things the characters couldn't possibly know. Not knowing what was going on made it more scary. I felt sorry for the city of New York though. At least since 1933 they've had some serious problems there!! 

Can't wait for the sequel and everything had better be revealed.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Cool, just saw the Mist by Stephen King and it reminded me of Cloverfield and War of the worlds it was pretty good too, except I did not care for the ending too much. Lots of cool creatures and one giant one in the end that was just as weird looking as clovies. I need to rent Clovie so I can study it again too. I imagine the shaking is not as bad on a small screen but heck mine is still 52". Never did bother me at all.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

my grandson and i really liked the movie. i wouldn't mind watching it again. no, i didn't notice the satalite. now i really want to see it again. maybe will have to buy it. why do you think clovie was human at one time. i don't mind spoilers. it helps you notice things you might otherwise miss. helps the movie a lot i think. thanks


----------



## silverbullet83 (May 19, 2008)

I thought it was a great movie. I didn't know really anything about it going in, but really liked it and wanted to go back. The monster was really well portrayed, which made it a good monster movie in my mind, but not so scary. The shaking of the camera and things popping up (like those little spider-dog-alien things!) kept me on the edge of my seat the whole time. def not a movie for those easily nauseous, i agree with everyone on that


----------



## Macabre1 (Jan 13, 2004)

I really liked this movie. I thought the monster looked awesome. I watched the making of it on the DVD and this monster was only a baby!! Can't wait to see what the momma looks like!!


----------



## littlespook (Aug 11, 2003)

I rented it on DVD and thought it was soooo boring-I quit watching it after about 45 minutes. The shaky camera didn't bother me at all.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm glad some people enjoyed the flick. I am not sure we'll see a sequel, perhaps straight to DVD? While the production costs are rumored to have been $25-30 Million, I read that the studio spent as much promoting the movie.

The whole treasure hunt and cookie crumb trail around the movie was both interesting and frustrating.


----------

